# KC-gar Gathering Oct 7 @ Harry's!



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

The HERF is on!!! We are set for October 7th, 1PM to ???.

*Harry's Country Club Bar* 
112 Missouri Ave 
Kansas City, MO 64106-1205
(816) 421-3505
*map*

Sooo...
Who is up for a get-to-gether October 7th @ 1PM?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

you just got a new member from KC,today


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Oog Oog said:


> The HERF is on!!! We are set for October 7th, 1PM to ???.
> 
> *Harry's Country Club Bar*
> 112 Missouri Ave
> ...


warren, bro, you're too damn quick for me.

thanks for the PM on the other site - i was going to come here and link to it for you, but you're all over it.

like i said on that other site, i know that I won't be able to make it, and i highly doubt coppertop would be able to either - unless one of both of us quit/get fired.
we'll be in S. Korea at the time.

tell everyone i said hello.
greg

ps - link to the topic on cigarweekly: http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=136745


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> you just got a new member from KC,today


Imagine that 

Actually, I've never been to Harry's....may have to try to fit that in. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I won't be able to make it that weekend. I'll be at LOLH. But mark your calendar for Nov 5th. KC Chiefs Herf in Lee's Summit!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

TOP for the weekenders.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks OOg I will try to be in KC,,,Many things going on...I will just drive in and Look for the Cigar smoke!!


Drrgill


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Seems like this may not be the best date, I forgot about LOLH (which I was hoping to go to this year. Poop!) Ah well, I'll be at Harry's, and a few others will be with me, so lets not be bashful! If you're gonna make it (and haven't already done so), a post saying so would be appreciated, so we can get a better head count, but there certainly isn't a problem with just stopping by, Saturday 10/07/2006 1 PM to ???...

Harry's country Club Bar
112 Missouri Ave
KCMO
816-421-3505
*MAP*

I'm bummed about those that won't be able to make it, you KNOW who you are! IHT, Coppertop, with your travel schedules, you should be setting one of these up, so we'll be sure to get to see you!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

As of now it looks like i will be there in the early evening. Looking forward to meeting some new folks from KC.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

No promises and I may be running a little past 1:00 PM, but will try to stop by!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm expecting to be there.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

FYI- We have some fellers from another board showing also, so this will be a great opportunity to really mix things up! I'll be there at 1 PM, _four shore_, and will stay as late as I can. The number for Harry's is in the links on previous posts here, so if you are running later than 5 or 6, give them a call and ask for Oog (pronounced Ewwwg), just to be sure, but it sounds like people will be drifting in at any time after 1.

Also, I am hoping to have a nice raffle, proceeds going to charity. You won't want to miss it, so come as early as you can!
:z


----------



## Hackerson (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't make this one...I'll still be at the American Royal smoking beef, pork, chicken and every now and then a cigar!

If for some reason I'm not down at Kemper, I'll be at Harry's...

It should also be noted that Cigar Outlaw has a cigar party that weekend (forget who off the top of my head though)


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Hackerson said:


> I can't make this one...I'll still be at the American Royal smoking beef, pork, chicken and every now and then a cigar!
> 
> If for some reason I'm not down at Kemper, I'll be at Harry's...
> 
> It should also be noted that Cigar Outlaw has a cigar party that weekend (forget who off the top of my head though)


It Litto Gomez from LFD!!! hE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I was planning on heading out to Outlaw before the HERF. 

 Havin' my cake, AND eatin' it too!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

:dr Only one more week!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

I will be there. Not sure of the time..probably around 2

Drrgill


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Glad to Here it, Drrgill!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I should be there around 4, looking forward to it!!! Gil, you going to outlaw that morning?


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> I should be there around 4, looking forward to it!!! Gil, you going to outlaw that morning?


I will be in KC..What time does Outlaw get started??

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> I will be in KC..What time does Outlaw get started??
> 
> Drrgill


Starts at 11:00 and goes untill 8:00


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Coming up fast!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

See Y'all tommorrow!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Wow! What a fantastic day! Not a monster turnout, but great smokes, excellent company and conversation, good beer and chow. As always there was a lots of cigar and lie swapping. I can't speak for the crowd, but I had an excellent time! 
JoeyBogus, thanks a bunch for ALL the contibutions to the Balmer Fund fund raiser. And thanks to all for entering the raffel. I'll keep you all posted on how it goes. 

For those who could not come, for waht ever reason, we have 12 slots still open on the raffel (only twenty entries for some great smokes). All proceeds go to the Balmer Fund charity. If anyone is interested in participating PM me for details.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks OOG another great KC Event.....We were small but Mighty....and a beautiful day to set out in the courtyard of Harrys Country Club. Also had a first for me I have seen Dads at the events but we had one of the Moms she was great. Also I have seen the stash for the Raffel premo Cigars and it is a great cause. Thanks again OOG and it was great to see everyone.

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

OOG, Thanks for putting on this great event. It was nice to meet some new BOTL and see some again!!!! Any time any of you are down the Springfield way, give me a holler! Thanks again and best of luck with the charity!

Joel


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

You couldn't have picked a better afternoon or a better group of people. Great to see everyone and let's keep this going, and hopefully we can get more people out to the next one.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like yall had a good time. I'm upset that I was out of town! I hope we do it again soon so that I can meet and hang out with more of you.


----------

